# Indianapolis brother and sisters interested in the URCNA?



## mvdm (Aug 28, 2013)

I am wondering if there are brothers/sisters in Indy that might be interested in learning more about the URCNA. If so, feel free to post a question or comment, or if you like, feel free to private message me. I've often thought the URC could be of service to some folks that are desirous of a confessional, continental Reformed church.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 29, 2013)

If there is interest in this venture please let it be known somehow. I know a lot of Reformed People who do not adhere to the established denominations that are here but are Reformed. We have a great fraternal group between the Congregationalists, Baptists, UCC, Lutheran, PCA, OPC, and RPCNA. I see the URCNA having good success especially in certain areas. I am not one to contact necessarily but encourage it. I do have interest in the Reformation Society here which involves a lot of groups. Even the United Church of Christ (which is a very Liberal denomination) has a is very conservative Pastor who grew up at the feet of Alistair Begg and presents at our Meetings. There is a lot of ground to cover since this is Campbellite ground. Yes, we have a Pastor from one of those churches also. He is a goodman. He travels some distance to attend RSi. Thanks.


----------

